# Python in the PHP build?  Why??



## MMacD (Aug 21, 2019)

Does anyone know why there are things in the lang/php73 build that have nothing to do with the language?  I've run across "kyua", "lutok", TWO versions of Python, GIT, and goddess knows what else.  What possible relationship could any of them have to the PHP language port?  It's especially annoying since there's no simple way to exclude them.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2019)

MMacD said:


> What possible relationship could any of them have to the PHP language port?


As far as I can tell it's not the lang/php73 port that pulls it in. It could be one of its dependencies though. Often it's only used as a _build_ dependency. The devel/automake port for example depends on Perl, so that would pull in Perl. Not required to _run_ it but it is required to _build_ it.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 21, 2019)

It's just dependencies. The amount of dependencies on open source softwares is insane.


----------

